# To far out there?



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys, was browsing, and came across this site. How do you feel as far as "futuristic" or modern shapes? As a maker, I wonder if exploring would be fruitful? Or are some of the new designs too much to fast? A grasp at a market maybe. I am curious to your opinions.

http://www.scorpiodesign.de/kitchen-mistress?lang=en


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 5, 2013)

The downward handles are a little odd to me, would give very little knuckle clearance but at the same time sometimes thinking outside the box gives good results or can at least inspire something better

When I saw those knives I immediately thought of this knife from Ikea. Someone in work has a few of these and I gotta be honest, the handle is incredibly comfortable and nice to use. I was pretty shocked the first time I picked one up


----------



## ecchef (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't like. But, I'm a traditionalist.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 5, 2013)

Those look cool, but not sure about performance. If anybody could make it work it'd be you Pierre. I say go for it. Throw some sketches at us.


----------



## KVacc (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't like any of them.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 5, 2013)

Even if you don't go this direction ever, naming a knife "Black Kitchen Mistress" has a nice sort of racist ring to it 

k.


----------



## JMJones (Mar 5, 2013)

My guess is that the knives you linked to may not fly too much here but this is not the only kitchen knife market. The potential kitchen knife market is enormous. If you could identify who may like more stylized knives and still make it very functional, I think it is doable.


----------



## don (Mar 5, 2013)

For you as a maker, I say go for it. You have a solid understanding of what KKF values and what works in a kitchen knife. Push your creativity and it really could interesting. Don't know until you try.

On a related note, I do know individuals who buy knives simply based on look. Knife set that matches their art deco kitchen? Awesome! There's a lot of home cooks out there who don't demand the same cutting/sharpening/stiction/feel/etc that dominates all our discussions. Get your knife featured in an art magazine or perhaps a wine magazine? I'm sure your clientele will have different demands.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 5, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Even if you don't go this direction ever, naming a knife "Black Kitchen Mistress" has a nice sort of racist ring to it
> 
> k.



+1.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 5, 2013)

Not my cup of tea.

-AJ


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 5, 2013)

I read the word ergonomic. They knife shapes and styles are unusual and really eye catching. If they do their jobs particularly well and they don't share the same basic look as many great makers, you have great potential. What you do already is functional art. Have you ever used one of these ?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Mar 5, 2013)

I love all sorts of new designs, even if they don't work. At the very least, it'll give _someone_ out there an interesting idea and then it grows into something new.

I have seen many modern knives out there, but nothing really in the kitchen knife department.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you will have a market, its going to be much smaller because the knives are more "collection" than "function" 800-1100$ in damascus can be justified if you are willing to grind out and use it for the next 10 years. but if it just goes into the closet/drawer/whatever and is brought out to show people thats a much smaller market. its not to say you wouldnt turn some of them and have some people buy them, they just probably dont have the market that "every day function" would, but we could all be wrong ;-)


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 6, 2013)

I kind of liked the carving sets.

and since you are off in the far north, maybe you could do a video breaking down a whale.
and cutting up some blubber into chewable sized pieces.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 6, 2013)

Hahaha! No whales here my friend! Got some moose and buffalo pics though!


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 8, 2013)

Can we still call you Nanook?
[video=youtube_share;Udijxk21mzQ]http://youtu.be/Udijxk21mzQ[/video]


----------



## DSChief (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG! frank zappa. did that trigger a drug induced flashback. the first thing that hit my brain was a hotel in seattle Wa. called the Edgewater Inn & some preserved minnows


----------



## jayhay (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't think these would sell well here. 

Creating new just for the sake of creating new is worthless without purpose. If there is a function behind the design I say go for it. Function over form any day for me. These just look fugly imho. Your knives are already way better than this


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the first one and the last one on that page but its only cause the remind me of sharks haha I agree with JayHay Practicality over vision. If the knife looks beautiful and is going to be hanging in a glass case whats the point of buying it in my opinion but If it looks beautiful and works like a champ then you got my vote ! Besides some of those knives look like they may be too belly heavy and just look uncomfortable to me! I think if any one can make them better your gonna be the best bet Pierre!!!


----------

